# اريد شراء محركات ستيبر مستعملة



## eng1_romy (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخوانى الاعزاء الطلب كما بالعنوان فانا اريد شراء ثلاثة مواتير سيبر مستعملة لبناء ماكينة ال cnc لانى اريد ان اصنعها باقل التكاليف حاليا نظرا لعدم وجود السيولة المالية الكبيرة ولاننى اريدها فى ورشه نجارة خاصة بى وانا فى بداية عملى فى هذا المجال

فهل لديكم معلومات عن اماكن شراء مثل هذة المواتير علما ان المواتير ستكون من نوع
Nema 34 1200 oz/in

انا اريد الا يتعدى انشاء الماكينة كاملة عن خمسة الاف جنية فهل هذا ممكن :79::79:


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

لو أنت من مصر 
يوجد فى شبرا يبيعون ستيبر مستعمل
العنوان محطة روض الفرج( شبرا مصر) - شارع شبرا - ثم تتجة الى شارع التوحيد والنور الى خلف مستشفى الرمد
يوجد هناك محلات كثيرة تبيع المستعمل
واشهرهم الرملى
واذا فضلت ان تشترى جديد يوجد فى التحرير بجوار سنتر البستان النخيلى ورام


----------



## eng1_romy (29 مارس 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> لو أنت من مصر
> يوجد فى شبرا يبيعون ستيبر مستعمل
> العنوان محطة روض الفرج( شبرا مصر) - شارع شبرا - ثم تتجة الى شارع التوحيد والنور الى خلف مستشفى الرمد
> يوجد هناك محلات كثيرة تبيع المستعمل
> ...



الف شكر بارك الله فيك على الافادة لى سؤال اخر كم يتراوح سعرة مستعمل

وهل تباع هناك ايضا باقى مكونات الماكينة من تروس ونواقل حرك
linear bearing


----------



## eng1_romy (3 أبريل 2010)

فين الردود يا شباب


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

5 الاف جنية يعني 1000 دولار على ما أظن , وهذا مبلغ كافي ,اذا رغبت انا ممكن اعطيك عناوين من شركات صينية اسعارها معقولة و ماتوراتها قوية


----------



## ksmksam (26 أبريل 2010)

اذا كنت من الاردن انا جاهز اساعدك 
وعلى كل حال موقع Ebay مليان STEPPER &servo motor


----------



## eng1_romy (1 مايو 2010)

عبد11 قال:


> 5 الاف جنية يعني 1000 دولار على ما أظن , وهذا مبلغ كافي ,اذا رغبت انا ممكن اعطيك عناوين من شركات صينية اسعارها معقولة و ماتوراتها قوية



ياريت لو سمحت اكون شاكر جدا لك


----------



## النجار2 (20 مايو 2010)

زى ما نصحك الاخ احمد رأفت انا من الصعيد واشتريت المواتير من عند الرملى عندهم كم مهول من المواتير وكله موجود والاسعار قليلة جدا مقارنة بالجديد لكن المواتير المانى ويابانى مش صينى لذلك ابحث فى المستعمل اولا قبل شراء الجديد


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 مايو 2010)

المواتير المستعملة رخيصة بس عزومها ضعيفة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 مايو 2010)

ياريت نتواصل اخى النجار


----------



## النجار2 (21 مايو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> ياريت نتواصل اخى النجار



حبيبى انا تحت امرك اى وسيلة تواصل تحبها 
ايميلى هو dojanahsallam
على ياهوو وعلى هوتميل وعلى جميل وعلى اى حاجة تحبها
بس افضل ياهوو


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 مايو 2010)

اخى انا ضفتك على الياهو


----------



## النجار2 (23 مايو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> اخى انا ضفتك على الياهو



لم تصل اى اضافات يا غالى ضع ايميلك من غير @ وانا هضيفك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (24 مايو 2010)

اخى اميلى هونفس اسمى فى المنتدى


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (24 مايو 2010)

mohmed.alex2009


----------



## mshh (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هو الرملي عنده مواتير ac


----------



## احمد_الحوري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## khaledusf (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم لوسمحتم هل يوجد دريفرا مستعملة للمواتير انا رحت اشتريها جاهزة لقتها غالية جدا وانا ما عنديش خبرة فى تصنعها ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## grapik17 (11 فبراير 2013)

*أنا من الجزائر ويريت واحد يشوفلي 3 مواتي**ر ونتفاهم على السعر و الإرسال*:20:


----------

